# Code 55 Turnouts?



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

Anyone know anyone still selling #7 and #5 Atlas code 55 turnouts? Only need a couple left to complete my layout.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Try Mike Fifer @ Fifer Hobby.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

All out of #7's and 5's, so is hobbylinc and model trainstuff


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone heard of or purchased from :
http://www.nscaledivision.com/frames_page.htm

Ran across them looking for these turnouts, bad thing is they do not accept Paypal.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

If they have the turn-outs....go for it. If using a credit card, you have some protection in the event those go side-ways.

Seems like a lot of the shops are pulling back on inventory and some of the manufactures have pulled back.


----------



## vicmeister (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there a problem with Atlas code 55 that people aren't using them? I have purchased 45-50 turnouts that I hope to use when I retire (10 months, 4 days)


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

No problem with the Code 55, it seems that manufactures are not stocking their shelves, along with a number of other items.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see many people using Code 55, I'm guessing because there are some issues with certain pieces of rolling stock on that low a profile?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

There is indeed an issue with code 55 if you want to use older locos and rolling stock that have "pizza cutter" type wheel flanges.So if one wants to use older equipment on Code 55,replacing wheels on cars is easy (though costly) but locos are a much different ball game.

Then you have Peco C55 that is a compromise...it's in fact C80 rail embedded deeper in the plastic ties to look somewhat like C55 but still handles most anything.Many don't like them for their european prototype looks (tie spacing) but if this doesn't bother to the modeler,it's an excellent choice of tracks with a much wider choice of turnouts than any competitor.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

If your running newer locos or rolling stock you will not have any problems with code 55 track. I believe they have been having issues with the manufacturer in China so its pretty hard to find these turnouts.


----------



## lmdave (Apr 20, 2012)

I built my layout with all code 55 earlier this year, had no problem getting the turnouts then.

I do regret going code 55. I love the look, but all of the used rolling stock I accumulated had wheels that would not roll on Code 55. I bought low-profile plastic replacement wheels, but the majority of them would fall out of the trucks because the axle wasn't wide enough. Very frustrating.

ABout the turnouts, I had many derails going through them, you have to bend the switch track ends just right to find the "sweet spot". 

And finally, having to use the under the table switch mechanism to operate them was complete torture to align just right.

Fortunately my layout on had 6 turnouts.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Dave, I am not using any switch machines, went with caboose 222s manual switches. I laid most of my turnouts and have not had any problems with them...so far


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone know when the code 55 turnouts from atlas will be available?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

They have #7s:

http://www.nscaledivision.com/frames_page.htm

Not sure where to find #5s.


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2010)

Found 1 #5 today at Hobby town in San Antonio. The guy said, "atlas is suppose to start shipping in January".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Paul said:


> Found 1 #5 today at Hobby town in San Antonio. The guy said, "atlas is suppose to start shipping in January".


*Translation:* It won't be until late next year.


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2010)

Your probably right. I have plenty to keep me busy until then.


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2010)

Atlas replied to a message I sent them on Facebook. They said," they should start shipping track in April of next year". We will have to wait and see.


----------



## trainhawk2468 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hard to find*

Anyone know why it's so hard to find code 55 turnouts? Even Atlas doesn't have them in stock. Did they have a factory problem??


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2010)

Something happened with a supplier in China.


----------

